# close power tailgate with remote



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

anyone figure out a hack or OBD coding to get this to work? one of a few things I feel was "overlooked" for this car.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mine closes with remote as long as the cars not running, then it won't.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Same type of question. If the cars running, and you use the bottom on the door inside the car. The gate will open, but will not shut using the same button on the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

blitz869 said:


> Same type of question. If the cars running, and you use the bottom on the door inside the car. The gate will open, but will not shut using the same button on the door.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pull up and hold the driver door button and the trunk will close. If you let go of the button before it closes it will stop. Once it's closed and stars latching you can let go.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Zabes64 said:


> Mine closes with remote as long as the cars not running, then it won't.


Same, press and hold the trunk button on the fob and it closes. Closing stops if you let go of the button. But I did do the kessey remote window up thing so that may be affecting it.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

gerardrjj said:


> Pull up and hold the driver door button and the trunk will close. If you let go of the button before it closes it will stop. Once it's closed and stars latching you can let go.


Ok good to know! I’ll try that out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I have an SEL-P with 3rd row and neither of these methods work on my Tiguan.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah, I saw the inside button on 3rd row equipped feature does not do this, probably "safety thing" maybe...wondering if same for remote, wondering is way to enable with coding


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

I too have the third row of seating and can confirm I can't close the tailgate with either the key fob or the switch on the driver's door....something to do with safety and the third row. Since I don't use the third row, and have it folded down for the extra trunk space 99% of the time...I've been looking for a way to override the setting with coding. I've posted this before on several forums, including this one, with no luck.

If someone with a two row (5 seater) version is willing to download their controller/adaptive map config to .csv files with VCDS and share them with me...then I can compare them to mine to see where that setting resides and possibly change it. Is anyone capable and willing to do that?

I was also wondering if the folks at Ross-Tech could help...maybe they have maps they can share or compare. Thoughts?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JimGravelle said:


> I too have the third row of seating and can confirm I can't close the tailgate with either the key fob or the switch on the driver's door....something to do with safety and the third row. Since I don't use the third row, and have it folded down for the extra trunk space 99% of the time...I've been looking for a way to override the setting with coding. I've posted this before on several forums, including this one, with no luck.
> 
> If someone with a two row (5 seater) version is willing to download their controller/adaptive map config to .csv files with VCDS and share them with me...then I can compare them to mine to see where that setting resides and possibly change it. Is anyone capable and willing to do that?
> 
> I was also wondering if the folks at Ross-Tech could help...maybe they have maps they can share or compare. Thoughts?


We have a 3 row Tig, and my wifes only complaint so far is she can't close the rear hatch with the key fob or button inside the car. She often has her hands full and can't reach the button on the hatch.

I see why VW might have done this, but any work around would be great. You know, happy wife -> happy life...


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Row1Rich said:


> We have a 3 row Tig, and my wifes only complaint so far is she can't close the rear hatch with the key fob or button inside the car. She often has her hands full and can't reach the button on the hatch.
> 
> I see why VW might have done this, but any work around would be great. You know, happy wife -> happy life...


There’s 2 buttons on the hatch, the one with the light is an auto shut (if your model is equipped with 2 buttons) you push the auto button grab all your things and walk away and the gate shuts as you walk away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

blitz869 said:


> There’s 2 buttons on the hatch, the one with the light is an auto shut (if your model is equipped with 2 buttons) you push the auto button grab all your things and walk away and the gate shuts as you walk away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, just one button on our Tig tailgate


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

blitz869 said:


> There’s 2 buttons on the hatch, the one with the light is an auto shut (if your model is equipped with 2 buttons) you push the auto button grab all your things and walk away and the gate shuts as you walk away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...we are all aware of those buttons. Without them we wouldn't be able to close the tailgate properly (i.e. without pushing it down manually). 

Ideally I'd like to be able to close the tailgate while sitting in the driver's seat with either the button on the door or via the key fob. For example: say I need to drop someone off and they are grabbing something out of the back...I either have to get out and push the button, or instruct them to. That is assuming the person isn't too short or have their hands full!


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

JimGravelle said:


> Yes...we are all aware of those buttons. Without them we wouldn't be able to close the tailgate properly (i.e. without pushing it down manually).
> 
> Ideally I'd like to be able to close the tailgate while sitting in the driver's seat with either the button on the door or via the key fob. For example: say I need to drop someone off and they are grabbing something out of the back...I either have to get out and push the button, or instruct them to. That is assuming the person isn't too short or have their hands full!


My comment was for Row1Rich who said his wife would like to be able to close the hatch when her hands are full. I agree though, it should be a one press button to open/close the hatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Row1Rich said:


> Nope, just one button on our Tig tailgate


I wonder if it’s possible to add the second button and code it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

blitz869 said:


> My comment was for Row1Rich who said his wife would like to be able to close the hatch when her hands are full. I agree though, it should be a one press button to open/close the hatch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point...my bad. I was unaware there were two different button configurations for the Tiguan tailgate. I'm guessing the base trim models have just the one button that closes the tailgate when pressed...where the higher trim models have a second button which delays the closing of the tailgate...which is super handy in the case where a person's hands are full.

Weird why VW would bother with two versions...unless there are some other system dependencies somewhere else in the vehicle. :what:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JimGravelle said:


> I'm guessing the base trim models have just the one button that closes the tailgate when pressed...where the higher trim models have a second button which delays the closing of the tailgate.


I have an SEL R-Line, so it must be something else determining the number of buttons on the hatch. Unless it's just the Premium model that gets it. Or 3 row? Or date of manufacture? (4/18)


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Wilsonium said:


> I have an SEL-P with 3rd row and neither of these methods work on my Tiguan.


The inside the drivers door button only works if the car is on.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Yes...we are all aware of those buttons. Without them we wouldn't be able to close the tailgate properly (i.e. without pushing it down manually).
> 
> Ideally I'd like to be able to close the tailgate while sitting in the driver's seat with either the button on the door or via the key fob. For example: say I need to drop someone off and they are grabbing something out of the back...I either have to get out and push the button, or instruct them to. That is assuming the person isn't too short or have their hands full!



You can pull up and hold on the switch in the drivers door with the ignition on and it should close. If it doesn't have VW fix it. Its a standard feature.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> You can pull up and hold on the switch in the drivers door with the ignition on and it should close. If it doesn't have VW fix it. Its a standard feature.


This doesn't work on models with the third row. It even states this in the manual. 

VW must have changed the coding on the models with the third row to disable closing of the hatch with the button from inside the vehicle.

This is why we need someone with a 2 row model to post their code so we can figure out what coding we need to change to enable this feature.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

MisterF said:


> This doesn't work on models with the third row. It even states this in the manual.
> 
> VW must have changed the coding on the models with the third row to disable closing of the hatch with the button from inside the vehicle.
> 
> This is why we need someone with a 2 row model to post their code so we can figure out what coding we need to change to enable this feature.


I have a Canadian model Highline R-Line Which is the highest model they offer without the third row. I can check the coding if you can tell me where to go to find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for pulling coding :thumbup:

Also, us 3rd row owners are aware of the limitations of the internal button and also aware of use of rear hatch buttons. The thread is to see about how to enable using handheld remote to close rear hatch which I believe is a feature on 2 row only P Level TIGGYs


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

MisterF said:


> This doesn't work on models with the third row. It even states this in the manual.
> 
> VW must have changed the coding on the models with the third row to disable closing of the hatch with the button from inside the vehicle.
> 
> This is why we need someone with a 2 row model to post their code so we can figure out what coding we need to change to enable this feature.


I can see why they wouldn't, could possibly get someone's fingers caught in the rear door jamb above the seats. I have a 5 seater and I can look up the coding tomorrow when my cable gets here and post my findings.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Would like to know this as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> I can see why they wouldn't, could possibly get someone's fingers caught in the rear door jamb above the seats. I have a 5 seater and I can look up the coding tomorrow when my cable gets here and post my findings.


Yeah what's dumb is works on Atlas and ... that has 3rd row.. I was trying to rationalize as a "safety thing" too, but honestly makes no sense as IMO would be a heck of a lot harder to climb over 3rd row seats and somehow get your finger stuck then it would be if the seats were not up (i.e in a 5 passenger) let alone a larger Atlas that there is a heck of a lot more space between those seats and the back area of the car.. :screwy:


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

christophe15 said:


> Yeah what's dumb is works on Atlas and ... that has 3rd row.. I was trying to rationalize as a "safety thing" too, but honestly makes no sense as IMO would be a heck of a lot harder to climb over 3rd row seats and somehow get your finger stuck then it would be if the seats were not up (i.e in a 5 passenger) let alone a larger Atlas that there is a heck of a lot more space between those seats and the back area of the car.. :screwy:


Yeah the cargo area of an Atlas after the 3rd row is slightly bigger then the Tig. I'm thinking because of the third row of the Tig and the cargo area being smaller, someone sitting in the 3rd row could reach up and have their fingers pinched on the top of the rear door.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

yeah, that could make sense. wonder which engineer that happened to that caused them to disable the feature 

I suppose rather than defeat the option, why VW did not just add a nice "chime warning" with a small delay before starts to close then. 

Sheesh with the price of these cars, seems to me like some of this stuff is just silly to toss out a really nice option but just shutting it off... :screwy:

hoping can locate coding and figure out way to reactivate. :beer:


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> I can see why they wouldn't, could possibly get someone's fingers caught in the rear door jamb above the seats. I have a 5 seater and I can look up the coding tomorrow when my cable gets here and post my findings.


Hey Triple6,

Any luck pulling the codes?


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Hey Triple6,
> 
> Any luck pulling the codes?


At the moment no. All of my central electronics section is in German and there is no long coding available, it shows all zeros. I have figured out a few things from others posts but haven't decoded the language to figure out the coding for the 5 seater. Spent the last 9 hours coding things and now I have a dead battery from it all LOL. Glad I got roadside assistance.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> At the moment no. All of my central electronics section is in German and there is no long coding available, it shows all zeros. I have figured out a few things from others posts but haven't decoded the language to figure out the coding for the 5 seater. Spent the last 9 hours coding things and now I have a dead battery from it all LOL. Glad I got roadside assistance.


Can you save your entire controller/adaptive map config to .csv files and share them with me? I was thinking if I compare the differences between the your Tiggy and mine then it might be easier to find the tailgate setting we are looking for.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Can you save your entire controller/adaptive map config to .csv files and share them with me? I was thinking if I compare the differences between the your Tiggy and mine then it might be easier to find the tailgate setting we are looking for.


I found one in central electronics that you can check and see what yours is set at. Now I didn't try and copy letter for letter which adaptation it was because its all in German. I did however have the ID numbers you can type into the search and it should bring it up. 

ENG141651 Eng133387 ​This should bring you straight to the adaptation. In English its General deactivation cargo compartment closer external. ​Mine is set to not active and my remote works the hatch open and close.​​​
Also Check ENG141634 ENG 122189 (open) and ENG141634 ENG122712. (close) Both of these are for the hatch opening and closing. Mine are set to active.

As soon as I can figure out how to copy map config to send it to you I will do so.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> I found one in central electronics that you can check and see what yours is set at. Now I didn't try and copy letter for letter which adaptation it was because its all in German. I did however have the ID numbers you can type into the search and it should bring it up.
> 
> ENG141651 Eng133387 ​This should bring you straight to the adaptation. In English its General deactivation cargo compartment closer external. ​Mine is set to not active and my remote works the hatch open and close.​​​
> Also Check ENG141634 ENG 122189 (open) and ENG141634 ENG122712. (close) Both of these are for the hatch opening and closing. Mine are set to active.
> ...


Thanks for looking this up! I will take a look this evening to see if I can find this info.

I found this great document written by DV52 on an Australian Tiguan forum that should help with saving the config with VCDS:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1k7kU27emMPbrT8BFs1AvawierpqQAIFe/view?usp=sharing​
Major props to the author! Let me know if you have any issues accessing the file on my Google Drive.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have the config file from my Tig for the trunk 6D module. The more and more I play around with VCDS, I find more settings for the truck in other modules. It might take me awhile to find every one but it could be done for all you 7 seat owners. Not sure if it would be worth trying but let me know if you want to start with the Trunk file.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> I have the config file from my Tig for the trunk 6D module. The more and more I play around with VCDS, I find more settings for the truck in other modules. It might take me awhile to find every one but it could be done for all you 7 seat owners. Not sure if it would be worth trying but let me know if you want to start with the Trunk file.


I think I can speak for all of us 7-seat owners when I say we would be incredibly grateful if this got figured out.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I think I can speak for all of us 7-seat owners when I say we would be incredibly grateful if this got figured out.


PM sent.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would be curious to know how to make the trunk close with either the door switch or the key fob. I know my wife would like to know since we are use to being able to close a trunk lid on an SUV with other SUV's owned or driven.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ill just post it instead of sending messages. TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK. This is the module from my 19 5 seater. Feel free to try and if you get it to work, share so that anyone else can do it also. Now this is just the truck module and there are other setting in central electronic and such that deal with the truck lid. Its a start so let me know how y'all do. 

;SW:5Q0-959-107-Q HW:5Q0-959-107-C	--- Trunk	Elect. 
;Component:HDSG-Modul H12	0266,	Coding:0A28 
;EV_DeckLidCONTIAU736,001016,EV_DeckLidCONTIAU736_VW37.rod 
;Friday,11,January,2019,19:29:04:45071 
;VCDS	Version:	Release	18.9.0	(x64) Data	version:	20181017	DS296.0 
;VCID:	46D55469482CEDC7E47-8012 

IDE00001-IDE03415-Production	mode-Tone	sensor,not	active	,3 
IDE00001-IDE10408-Production	mode-Opening	height	in	production	mode,not	active	,3 
IDE00001-MAS10733-Production	mode-Activation	due	to	excessive	pressure	on	rear	lid,not	active	,3 
IDE00001-MAS10734-Production	mode-Activation	of	rear	lid	with	reduced	speed,not	active	,3 
IDE00001-MAS10735-Production	mode-Calibration,not	active	,3 
IDE00001-MAS10736-Production	mode-Checking	the	rear	lid	button,not	active	,3 
IDE00001-MAS10738-Production	mode-Opening	and	closing	rear	lid,not	active	,3 
IDE00820-Activating	and	deactivating	all	development	messages,not	active	,1 
IDE02158-Program	opening	stop,1529	,2 
IDE02332-Deactivate	production	mode,0	,3 
IDE03435-Detection	area	upper,20	,2 
IDE03776-Offset	for	maximum	programmable	opening	stop,10	,2 
IDE07160-MAS01155-Control	module	switch-off:	switch-off	time-Control	module,0	min,2 
IDE07160-MAS05583-Control	module	switch-off:	switch-off	time-Data	bus,4	min,2 
IDE09510-IDE02111-Tailgate	reverse	path-Reverse	path	when	opening,1	,4 
IDE09510-IDE02113-Tailgate	reverse	path-Reverse	path	when	closing,287	,4 
IDE09511-Minimum	opening	height	of	tailgate,200	,2 
IDE09512-Deactivation	of	tailgate,active	,1 
IDE09514-MAS01871-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Rear	lid	lock	button	in	luggage	compartment,active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS06265-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Release	button	in	rear	lid	handle,active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS09010-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Sensor	for	rear	lid	opening,active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS09042-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Using	button	to	close	lock.	mechanism	in	tailgate	handle,active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS09043-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Remote	ctrl:	opening	with	button	for	tailgate	unlock.	mechan.,not	active	,2	
IDE09514-MAS09044-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Remote	ctrl:	closing	with	button	for	tailgate	unlock.	mechan.,not	active	,2	
IDE09514-MAS09045-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Using	sensor	to	open	tailgate,not	active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS09046-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Using	sensor	to	close	tailgate,not	active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS09063-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Opening	with	button	for	remote	unlocking	of	tailgate,not	active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS09064-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Closing	with	remote	unl.button	of	tailgate	when	using	a	trailer,not	active	,2
IDE09514-MAS11625-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Button	for	opening	rear	lid	in	luggage	compartment,active	,2 
IDE09514-MAS13754-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Opening	with	button	2	for	remote	unlocking	of	rear	lid,not	active	,2
IDE09514-MAS13755-Deactivation	of	tailgate	while	in	trailer	operation-Closing	with	remote	unlock.butt.2	of	rear	lid	when	using	trail.,not	active	,2
IDE09520-Offset	for	opening	height	after	basic	setting,0	,2 
IDE10408-Opening	height	in	production	mode,60	%,2 
IDE10695-Dectivation	of	the	luggage	compartment	cover,not	active	,1 
IDE10703-Luggage	compartment	cover:	tolerance	of	the	block	counter,0	,2 
IDE10704-Luggage	compartment	cover:	maximum	no.	of	block	drives,0	,2 
IDE10705-Luggage	compartment	cover:	number	bloom	drives,0	,2 
IDE10706-MAS01875-Luggage	compartment	cover:	reverse	path	after	obstacle	recogn.-Open,0	,4 
IDE10706-MAS01876-Luggage	compartment	cover:	reverse	path	after	obstacle	recogn.-Close,0	,4 
IDE10707-IDE03434-Luggage	compartment	cover:	detection	area-Detection	area	lower,0	,4 
IDE10707-IDE03435-Luggage	compartment	cover:	detection	area-Detection	area	upper,0	,4 
IDE10708-Luggage	compartment	cover:	adjust.	track	tolerance,0	,2 
IDE10709-Luggage	compartment	cover:	excess	limitation	in	exclusion	area,not	active	,1 
ENG131232-MAS01911-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Tone	sensor,not	active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS01947-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Clamping	strip	1,not	active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS01948-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Clamping	strip	2,not	active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS01949-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Clamping	strip	3,not	active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS01950-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Clamping	strip	4,not	active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS04266-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Temperature	sensor	1,active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS04267-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Temperature	sensor	2,active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS08212-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Engine	2,active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS09001-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Closing	Assist	Motor,active	,2 
ENG131232-MAS11624-Ausstattungen	aktivieren-Motor	2:	sensor	system,active	,2


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

So did this work for anyone???


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

FYI: Related to being able to close the tailgate:
My previous car had the sensor to both open and *close* the trunk with your foot. I was thinking my Tiguan would operate the same way but was surprised to find the tailgate would not close when I moved my foot underneath. Then I remembered that the trunk lid caught me on the head a couple of times when I inadvertently closed it while reaching far into the trunk for something . I think I raised one foot to balance myself and it must have passed near the sensor. So now I think VW had a good idea not to enable that (assuming that was their thinking) .


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

noka648 said:


> FYI: Related to being able to close the tailgate:
> My previous car had the sensor to both open and *close* the trunk with your foot. I was thinking my Tiguan would operate the same way but was surprised to find the tailgate would not close when I moved my foot underneath. Then I remembered that the trunk lid caught me on the head a couple of times when I inadvertently closed it while reaching far into the trunk for something . I think I raised one foot to balance myself and it must have passed near the sensor. So now I think VW had a good idea not to enable that (assuming that was their thinking) .


SEL Premium feature... all others are peasants to VW.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

My nose works great when hands are full. Button on the lifted tailgate is right at nose height.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> You can pull up and hold on the switch in the drivers door with the ignition on and it should close. If it doesn't have VW fix it. Its a standard feature.


Yes. Both my atlas and Arteon worked this way. If the car is on, you hold the interior button and it'll close. When you let it go, it will just stop in its tracks. You also have to hold for a second or two if I recall to get it started. This is for when the car is running.

I also coded the remote active while engine started. So I can use the key fob if need be as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yes. Both my atlas and Arteon worked this way. If the car is on, you hold the interior button and it'll close. When you let it go, it will just stop in its tracks. You also have to hold for a second or two if I recall to get it started. This is for when the car is running.
> 
> I also coded the remote active while engine started. So I can use the key fob if need be as well.


You got the 7 passenger Tiguan to close with the door switch and keyfob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You got the 7 passenger Tiguan to close with the door switch and keyfob?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No- it's me. The Arteon. Same system though.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> No- it's me. The Arteon. Same system though.


Roger, I couldn’t remember if you had messed with a Tiguan prior or maybe helped a friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zimmie2652 said:


> SEL Premium feature... all others are peasants to VW.


VW feels the customer should decide the features they want, not to force features on them. If you wanted the feature, buy the version with that feature.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Wrote 5 seat dataset to 6D module. Also You can replace used 6D module from 5 seat Tiguan. My 7 seats TIG close with the door switch and keyfob.
No need change coding or adaptation 6D module. Only dataset can help.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Wrote 5 seat dataset to 6D module. Also You can replace used 6D module from 5 seat Tiguan. My 7 seats TIG close with the door switch and keyfob.


Take it you used that data from above? Any special considerations? Does that allow close with your foot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Take it you used that data from above? Any special considerations? Does that allow close with your foot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VCP cable can help. Easy close (with activated locking car) work fine, not need close with foot


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> VCP cable can help. Easy close (with activated locking car) work fine, not need close with foot


Ah, VCP. Need to find someone in the DC area with VCP since I’d also like to also fully implement TJA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vasia01 said:


> Wrote 5 seat dataset to 6D module. Also You can replace used 6D module from 5 seat Tiguan. My 7 seats TIG close with the door switch and keyfob.
> No need change coding or adaptation 6D module. Only dataset can help.


I can confirm what Vasia01 said. I recently retrofitted 'easy close' feature to our SEL which required for me to get either rev M or Q of the module. While I was looking for a used module I made sure to get one off a 5 seat Tiguan. The new(used) module allowed me to finish my easy close retrofit + I gained the ability to close the lid from the door switch on our 7 seat Tiguan.



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Take it you used that data from above? Any special considerations? Does that allow close with your foot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The foot closing thing is called 'easy open' and the trunk module 6D is indirectly involved in that. 

The 'easy open' feature is just a interaction between module stick onto the bumper and the "Kessy" module. The bumper module ask "Yo, kessy module, I detected motion" and the kessy module goes "cool, looks like right key is in range, I'll let (09)Central Electronics module know to tell 6D Trunk module to start opening" 

One of these days I will finish documenting my easy open easy close retrofit and post it here. But as far as I can tell it will only apply to SEL trim owners as its prerequisites is to have kessy and automatic trunk already.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> The foot closing thing is called 'easy open' and the trunk module 6D is indirectly involved in that.


You can code also foot closing  Possible open and close trunk with foot.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> You can code also foot closing  Possible open and close trunk with foot.


That's a smart idea.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vasia01 said:


> You can code also foot closing  Possible open and close trunk with foot.


I believe you. I saw that option in VCDS adaptations list but did not try

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> I believe you. I saw that option in VCDS adaptations list but did not try
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Under 6D I take it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Under 6D I take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I saw it in in the 05 "Kessy" Module. I did not want to muck with it back then since I was in middle of retrofit and did not want to deviate from my original goal(make retrofit work, which I got :thumbup.
Anyway I just looked into the 05 adaptation csv I have saved from the day of the retrofit. There are 3 'easy close' related adaptation channels

<CODE>ENG126956-ENG126976-Byte9_VIP-active_vip</CODE>
This one enables easy open. Since you have SEL P this one should be active for you

<CODE>ENG126956-ENG154580-Byte9_VIP-Coding_easyclose_locking</CODE>
This one locks all of the door when you hit easy close button. I like this option so I have it set to active. I believe its not active from factory for SEL-P

<CODE>ENG126956-ENG154581-Byte9_VIP-Coding_kick and_close_function</CODE>
*This one* I think will close the trunk with kick motion. I did not try. Try it and let us know.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> No I saw it in in the 05 "Kessy" Module. I did not want to muck with it back then since I was in middle of retrofit and did not want to deviate from my original goal(make retrofit work, which I got :thumbup.
> Anyway I just looked into the 05 adaptation csv I have saved from the day of the retrofit. There are 3 'easy close' related adaptation channels
> 
> <CODE>ENG126956-ENG126976-Byte9_VIP-active_vip</CODE>
> ...


2nd is not active I know that and I’ll try the 3rd one to see if it works. There have been times when both hands are full and would love to be able to kick to close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2nd is not active I know that and I’ll try the 3rd one to see if it works. There have been times when both hands are full and would love to be able to kick to close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried it and no dice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just tried it and no dice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm Vasia01 mentioned its possible. Maybe there is something else that is missing

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hmm Vasia01 mentioned its possible. Maybe there is something else that is missing
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Wonder if that too requires VCP. I poked around and couldn’t find anything else. Maybe Vasia knows what is missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

So where do you get one of the modules and where does it install?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hmm Vasia01 mentioned its possible. Maybe there is something else that is missing
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


09 module
ENG141634-ENG142259-Verdecksteuergeraet-Kick_and_close, active.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

has anyone completed a full right up on this modification

Parts/Numbers
Coding Needed

I would love to have this feature with remote (kick and switch, cool too)

Thinking my next visit to local shop (since I don't have any of the necessary "tools" to do this) I can ping them to see if they can do while have in for APR re-flash.

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like you have the 7 passenger, correct?

If so, you just need to load the parameters for the 5 passenger in order to enable the close feature from the door and the keyfob. You’ll need something like VCP to perform this function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

christophe15 said:


> has anyone completed a full right up on this modification
> 
> Parts/Numbers
> Coding Needed
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like you have the 7 passenger, correct?
> 
> If so, you just need to load the parameters for the 5 passenger in order to enable the close feature from the door and the keyfob. You’ll need something like VCP to perform this function.
> 
> ...


Exactly what Reihenmotor5 said. Youll need to load 5 seater parameters to the trunk 6D module with a tool like VCP.

Your other option(what I did) is to find the trunk module from a 5-seater Tiguan and simply swap them. Dont look by the part number, they are the same. Simply look for a used module and make sure its coming off a 5-seater Tiguan.

I needed a new 6D trunk module to retrofit easy open/close feature so I made sure to buy from a 5 seater. 
Here is my DYI for easy open/close, if you're curious

https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?attachments/1214/


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Exactly what Reihenmotor5 said. Youll need to load 5 seater parameters to the trunk 6D module with a tool like VCP.
> 
> Your other option(what I did) is to find the trunk module from a 5-seater Tiguan and simply swap them. Dont look by the part number, they are the same. Simply look for a used module and make sure its coming off a 5-seater Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Dealer parts guy says 5-seat controller is pn 5Q0-959-107-Q and 7-seat is 5Q0-959-107-M. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

pbrowne said:


> Dealer parts guy says 5-seat controller is pn 5Q0-959-107-Q and 7-seat is 5Q0-959-107-M. can anyone confirm this?








2018-2020 Volkswagen Control Module 5Q0-959-107-Q | VW Parts Vortex


Save Big On This OEM VW Control Module, Part #5Q0-959-107-Q for 2018-2020 Volkswagen. Wholesale Prices, Fast Shipping, Order Online or Call 888-667-8938.




www.vwpartsvortex.com





Doesn't show any row limitations, seems to be for all models.
A search for that part number without the Q only returns the module with the Q


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I think there is some confusion going on here. So let me try to clear it up:

- The M and Q hardware variant just indicates if the module supports easy close feature. If you want to retrofit it this feature you will need either of those variants

- The ability to close the trunk from the driver trunk button is a software limitation.* It does not matter which module variant you purchase.* VW disables trunk closing in software for a 7 -seat Tiguan. This means that any trunk module can be recoded such that it will behave like 5-seater Tiguan. However, the recoding can be only done by a genuine ODIS VW tool or using VCP system. Dealer(uses ODIS) will not recode that for you because of legal issues and honestly 90% of dealers will not even know what you are talking about. So your only choice is to buy tool like VCP System and do it your self(VCDS or OBDII will not work).

Alternatively(this is what I did). Purchase *a used module* which came from a 5-seat Tiguan. Its software is already loaded for 5 seater so the driver button will work. In addition, I found myself a M variant module to be able to retrofit easy close. If you are in North America, your only choice is to find module from Europe(check ebay)

I hope this clears it up. Here is my DYI for easy open and close, just for fun:
2018+ Tiguan MQB Easy Open Easy Close Retrofit DYI | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

OEMplusCC, nice response, to add, it's very common these days for a module to require programming at the dealer for it function properly in the vehicle it's intended for (be it ECM, TCM, or in this case trunk control module). Often times, also requires the part to be installed in the vehicle in order to read/write it.

might have to snag a used 5-seater module for myself, pretty annoying these days when curbside pick up is the norm and i gotta hop out to close the rear hatch....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

blueimp said:


> OEMplusCC, nice response, to add, it's very common these days for a module to require programming at the dealer for it function properly in the vehicle it's intended for (be it ECM, TCM, or in this case trunk control module). Often times, also requires the part to be installed in the vehicle in order to read/write it.
> 
> might have to snag a used 5-seater module for myself, pretty annoying these days when curbside pick up is the norm and i gotta hop out to close the rear hatch....


Exactly, when i retrofitted the module I thought it would be just nice to have. But then COVID hit and we have been using it all the time. Im glad I deligently searched European ebay and paid $35 to ship it

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you know if there is a similar way to get this work on an Arteon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

faroodi said:


> Do you know if there is a similar way to get this work on an Arteon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm is there a arteon variant which is able to close the trunk from the driver trunk button? If yes, then you can follow same procedure. If not, its probably still possible since all VWs is the same car with different undercharge and sheet metals. You would have to do more of custom hacking to enable it. You will need tool like VCP for sure


----------



## tiguandude2020 (Nov 14, 2021)

Reviving an older thread.. 

Where is the seat control module located?

I'm considering buying a 5-seat module to swap out on my 7 seater to have rear latch closer option from driver door button. Curious where the module is located


----------

